# Trees dont move. Should I be concerned?



## Beach (Apr 12, 2011)

We got probably 2-3 inches of fresh snow on the last day of my trip to Mammoth. There was some nice fresh powder on the trails off the back of the mountain. Well after some natural jumps there was probably a 4 foot drop that I just did not see. went right off of it and corrected but landed pretty far on my back edge, and veered off into the trees. Ended up slamming base first into a tree pretty hard.

Well my back hurt pretty bad, and my thigh had cramped up. But I got down to the Outpost cafe and took an hour break. Anyways I made my way back to our hotel quite painfully and slept it off. (I also found out that the crash loosened my stomp pads from my board)

One week later and its still there. I can still feel pain when I try to lift things, even small items. It hurts to stand back up after tying my shoes.

Should I go and get X-rays? Its not _that_ bad. Just a little numb and tingles when I bend down. Any body have anything similar? Thanks.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like you should go. You could just have a minor muscle strain but it would be a good idea to get it checked out incase it is something more serious.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

always take back or neck pain very seriously. I know a few people who had just a little bit of pain and actually had broken their neck. 

but your back is also used every day and holds up your entire body basically. Even slight pain does not go away right away, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Take it from an older guy, get those bumps checked out when you get injured, you might tough it out now, but later in life they come back and then it is to late to get them properly sorted.

So, if you can, visit the doc.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You might learn a lesson from another member.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/33822-get-well-soon-karasene.html

She snowboarded after her injury and did some partying afterward if I remember correctly. Turns out she broke her neck. It is definitely worth having x-rayed to make sure.


----------

